# Selecting Software Engineer (261313) occupation from SOL for ACS assessment



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello All,

I've just started collecting information about the Australia PR process and need some help with it.

I've around 6 years experience in Software Automation Testing. However, since Software Testing is not available on the SOL, I would like to nominate Software Engineer (261313) as the occupation to ACS.

I read in a few of the threads here that if my roles match to that of the Software Engineer occupation then I can nominate it. The good news is that my roles actually do match with the roles mentioned for the Software Engineer occupation. Now here is the question:

With all my jobs till now, my designation has been Software Quality Assurance Engineer OR Software Quality Engineer. Does ACS consider the designation also while making the assessment or is the assessment based only on the roles defined in the experience letter / statutory declaration?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## maddy13885 (May 11, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Does ACS consider the designation also while making the assessment or is the assessment based only on the roles defined in the experience letter / statutory declaration?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit


No matter what your designation is, if your roles and responsibilities are aligned to the requirements for this category (261313, software engineer) you will be assessed accordingly.

I just got my skill assessment results yesterday for 261313 and my job titles were Software Engineer, Engineer - Application Support, Sr. Engineer - Application Support, Engineer - IT Apps, Implementation Consultant and I got them all assessed by ACS for software engineer code. So, go ahead and good luck!


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

maddy13885 said:


> No matter what your designation is, if your roles and responsibilities are aligned to the requirements for this category (261313, software engineer) you will be assessed accordingly.
> 
> I just got my skill assessment results yesterday for 261313 and my job titles were Software Engineer, Engineer - Application Support, Sr. Engineer - Application Support, Engineer - IT Apps, Implementation Consultant and I got them all assessed by ACS for software engineer code. So, go ahead and good luck!


Hi maddy13885,

Thanks for the information.

Good to hear that you got you have received your ACS +ve letter. Wish you luck!

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## vgvishal (Oct 10, 2013)

maddy13885 said:


> No matter what your designation is, if your roles and responsibilities are aligned to the requirements for this category (261313, software engineer) you will be assessed accordingly.
> 
> I just got my skill assessment results yesterday for 261313 and my job titles were Software Engineer, Engineer - Application Support, Sr. Engineer - Application Support, Engineer - IT Apps, Implementation Consultant and I got them all assessed by ACS for software engineer code. So, go ahead and good luck!


Hi maddy13885,

I have around 5 years experience in testing. One of my ex-employers has agreed to reissue a new experience letter to me with roles and responsibilities that of automation testing (even though I worked on manual testing at that time). She has told me to send the format of the experience letter required.

Can please share the roles and responsibilities you had submitted to ACS, so that I can use them as a guideline to draft one for myself.

Thank you,
Vishal


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*hi*



vgvishal said:


> Hi maddy13885,
> 
> I have around 5 years experience in testing. One of my ex-employers has agreed to reissue a new experience letter to me with roles and responsibilities that of automation testing (even though I worked on manual testing at that time). She has told me to send the format of the experience letter required.
> 
> ...


Vishal, you might want to go through the ABS website to see the description of the responsibilities that you should have done to be eligible to apply for a particular occupation code. I will not be able to post the link as I'm new to this site and the site has some restrictions regarding the same. You can just google and find the ABS website.

Happy to help!


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*hi*



maddy13885 said:


> No matter what your designation is, if your roles and responsibilities are aligned to the requirements for this category (261313, software engineer) you will be assessed accordingly.
> 
> I just got my skill assessment results yesterday for 261313 and my job titles were Software Engineer, Engineer - Application Support, Sr. Engineer - Application Support, Engineer - IT Apps, Implementation Consultant and I got them all assessed by ACS for software engineer code. So, go ahead and good luck!


Hi maddy,

I've a few more questions and I would be grateful if you can share the information you have on these.

I see on a few threads on this website where people have mentioned it is mandatory to have the statutory declaration by your supervisor in the company and you should also submit a visiting card of your colleague and their land line number. Also, there should be an organization chart which proves that the declarer has been your supervisor and the organization chart should be certified by the employer with a stamp seal and signature.

Now my queries are:
1) Is it mandatory that the declarer has to be my supervisor? I checked on the ACS website they have mentioned that it is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level. What is your idea about this?

2) Well, I'm talking about my employment 8 years ago and none of my colleagues / supervisors are working there now. So definitely I can not give the landline number and visiting card.

3) And what about the organization chart? This is nowhere mentioned on the ACS website. Is it mandatory or good to have?

Appreciate your time and effort!

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Ron_Aus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Ankit , 

Good day. So finally did you apply for Software Engineer role with the testing designations? What happened? 
I am facing a similar situation now. In my previous company I have performed the responsibilities mentioned under ''Software Engineer" . I had held designations of Software Engineer , Senior Software Engineer and finally while exiting I had the designation of Test Lead. In my final release letter on company letter head it is mentioned that ' the last designation held by him is of Test Lead' . I dont have any other proof on company letter head that I had held the previous designations of 'Software Engineer' and 'Senior Software Engineer' . While applying for ACS should I give the last title held ie 'Test Lead' . I want to apply under the role Software Engineer. Will applying as title Test Lead impact the ACS report 
although my roles and responsibilities are that of 'Software Engineer' . 

Please do help me . 

Thanks ,
Ron_Aus


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

*Statutory Declaration for a Software Automation Engineer to apply under 261313*

Dear all,

I am working as a Software Test automation Engineer from past 5.5 years.
I would like to apply under 261313, software engineer code.

Since I am unable to get reference letters from employers, I am planning to do statutory declaration for employement.
Can anyone share statutory declaration made for Software Test Automation Engineer.

In addition to that any Automation test engineer applied under this jobcode(261313) and got positive assessment? Please let me know. 
Thanks in advance.

VVP


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am working as a Software Test automation Engineer from past 5.5 years.
> I would like to apply under 261313, software engineer code.
> ...


Are you looking for a format or specific declaration to your profile?

Amit


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Are you looking for a format or specific declaration to your profile?
> 
> Amit


Hi Buddy,
Specific declaration buddy. I think you already provided me format in other post.
Thing is i saw that Software tester is not in 189 subclass skill list.
So i thought will apply as Software Engineer


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Specific declaration buddy. I think you already provided me format in other post.
> Thing is i saw that Software tester is not in 189 subclass skill list.
> So i thought will apply as Software Engineer


Best of Luck buddy

Amit


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Best of Luck buddy
> 
> Amit


Thanks. 
You know any Automation engineer getting assessed positive for 261313 ,Software Engineer code?
My fingers are already crossed.
I am planning to get statutory declaration tomorrow and planning to apply for ACS assessment by Monday.
So if i hear some positive assessment of Automation engineer, then that will definitely give me more energy .


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Best of Luck buddy
> 
> Amit


One more quick question. 
Do i need to mention all my designation I had from the day i joined my current company? Or latest title only.?


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've just started collecting information about the Australia PR process and need some help with it.
> 
> ...


Hi Ankit,
Have you applied under 261313?
Have you got positive skill assessment for Test automation under 261313.
Please let me know.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Thanks.
> You know any Automation engineer getting assessed positive for 261313 ,Software Engineer code?
> My fingers are already crossed.
> I am planning to get statutory declaration tomorrow and planning to apply for ACS assessment by Monday.
> So if i hear some positive assessment of Automation engineer, then that will definitely give me more energy .


Sorry mate, no contacts


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> One more quick question.
> Do i need to mention all my designation I had from the day i joined my current company? Or latest title only.?


Latest and you can specify all the others in the summary section if you want.

Amit


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

*Any State Nomination for 261313*

Dear Sathya

I got positive assessment from ACS today and got ACS overall 7 (7.5,7,6.5,6.5) (6.5 years exp as ACS .. 55 points for 189..). I am planning for a state migration. Is there any state that I can apply EOI now for 261313. waiting for your valuable reply.


Navas


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

*ACS rejection / Negative assessment*

Dear all,

I am an Software Automation Test Engineer basically doing programming only.
No manual testing whatsoever.

I am planning ACS assessment under 261313 and this has been asked in a seperate thread as well.

The purpose of this post is to deal with the outcomes of assessment.

1 ) If i apply under 261313 Software Engg, then since i am an Automation 
Engineer, Will ACS may reject or they will suggest that i apply under 261314 
(Software tester)?

2)If they suggest that i should apply under 261314, then again do i need to pay 
fees?

3) Incase ACS assess my application as negative, can i apply for review changing job code?

I sincerely request senior members to pour in their views as i am planning to apply as soon as possible.

Thanks
VVP.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Are you looking for a format or specific declaration to your profile?
> 
> Amit


Hi buddy,

How did you pay assessment fees?
If we pay through credit card, then they will deduct a lot for foreign exchange right?
or any other easy and economical way?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> How did you pay assessment fees?
> If we pay through credit card, then they will deduct a lot for foreign exchange right?
> or any other easy and economical way?



hey Vishnu, go ahead and apply for software engineer, I got my assessment regarding the same.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

askmohit said:


> hey Vishnu, go ahead and apply for software engineer, I got my assessment regarding the same.


Thanks a lot mohit bhai.  that will definitely lift my spirit. 
I have got all documents ready. I hope tomorrow i will apply.
How did you pay the fees? Credit card or forex card?

Thanks ,
VVP


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Thanks a lot mohit bhai.  that will definitely lift my spirit.
> I have got all documents ready. I hope tomorrow i will apply.
> How did you pay the fees? Credit card or forex card?
> 
> ...


ACS Apply karna to.. Use Debit card or any card you have


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

askmohit said:


> ACS Apply karna to.. Use Debit card or any card you have


But i heard if i use debit card for international transactions, then there is going to be some charge and better to use forex card.

Is there any charge on debit cards?
In credit cards they charge around 3.5% for international transaction.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> But i heard if i use debit card for international transactions, then there is going to be some charge and better to use forex card.
> 
> Is there any charge on debit cards?
> In credit cards they charge around 3.5% for international transaction.


All debit and credit cards company will charge extra fees towards transaction done in foreign currency.
Apart from the extra fees, money making part for most of the banks is the price at which they sell DOLLAR to you.
For example today's AUD stands at 55.5 INR but if you see the exchange rate of HDFC bank, they are selling it for 57.5 and buying for 53.5.
Forex card also comes with an extra fee but it is less compared to debit/credit cards. And not all bank issues forex card.
I used my friend's CC to make the payment for Visa fees and then transferred money to him from India to Australia. ICICI bank just charged me 1100 rupees to send 5500 AUD to my friend's Commonwealth Bank account in Sydney. The service is quick and money gets deposited in 2 working days.

Regards
Amit


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> All debit and credit cards company will charge extra fees towards transaction done in foreign currency.
> Apart from the extra fees, money making part for most of the banks is the price at which they sell DOLLAR to you.
> For example today's AUD stands at 55.5 INR but if you see the exchange rate of HDFC bank, they are selling it for 57.5 and buying for 53.5.
> Forex card also comes with an extra fee but it is less compared to debit/credit cards. And not all bank issues forex card.
> ...


oh that is cool. So debit card ruled out.
And yeah i am also trying to get HDFC forex card only.
But i heard if you are not travelling, then they may not issue an forex card .
So kinda confused. 
Planning to go to hdfc bank tomorrow.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

**



askmohit said:


> hey Vishnu, go ahead and apply for software engineer, I got my assessment regarding the same.



Today I got assessed positive for 261313. I am an Automation test engineer and as i got comments from this forum , I got positive assessment.
Thanks a lot Mohit and Amit and others for your help . 

Waiting for my IELTS results and then have to lodge EOI.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Today I got assessed positive for 261313. I am an Automation test engineer and as i got comments from this forum , I got positive assessment.
> Thanks a lot Mohit and Amit and others for your help .
> 
> Waiting for my IELTS results and then have to lodge EOI.



Hi Vishnu,

Can you please share the roles and responsibilities that you mentioned for assessment. I am also test automation engineer and plan to apply for 261313. Any help will be hugely appreciated.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Brothers

Need ur help. Want to assess myself under 261313 code. Need roles and responsibilities letters. Pls help.

Pls pls pls.......


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Brothers
> 
> Need ur help. Want to assess myself under 261313 code. Need roles and responsibilities letters. Pls help.
> 
> Pls pls pls.......


how would anyone else knows what's your role and responsibilities are in your organization??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

HI Danav I'm into manual and automation testing as wanted to understand from all of you successful people how ypu wrote ur reference letters so that I can also design mine accordingly & get +ve acs


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi amit

Please share the format for the declaration



amitk0703 said:


> Are you looking for a format or specific declaration to your profile?
> 
> Amit


----------



## Luna2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Singh,
Have you got the Testing declaration format? Can you share the testing Statutory declaration format?


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

*Need help*



vishnuvpotty said:


> Today I got assessed positive for 261313. I am an Automation test engineer and as i got comments from this forum , I got positive assessment.
> Thanks a lot Mohit and Amit and others for your help .
> 
> Waiting for my IELTS results and then have to lodge EOI.


Hi Vishnu 
can u please share your roles and responsibilities.
I am an automation engineer and going to submit for 261313 -Software engineer code for ACS.

<SNIP>

Thanks
Vinay Sharma


----------



## Venkat844 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Friends!!!

I am planning to apply for skill assessment ACS by feb 1st week, under 261313, by the time of ACS application i will gain 8 years and 2 months experience[/B][/B]. Please suggest how many points can I claim for this experience is it 10 points or 15 points

Thanks


----------



## rockinprat (Mar 28, 2016)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am working as a Software Test automation Engineer from past 5.5 years.
> I would like to apply under 261313, software engineer code.
> ...


Hi ,

Even I want to go for skill assessment for 189 under software engineer category. And i am working as a tester form last 5 years. If anyone who is done with the positive assessment and can share with me the roles and responsibilities, i would be grateful.


----------



## rockinprat (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Vishnu,

Can you please share the roles and responsibilities and the format in which you have sent.


----------



## rockinprat (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Vishnu,

Please send me the roles and responsibilities


----------



## 72shoaib (Apr 16, 2016)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Today I got assessed positive for 261313. I am an Automation test engineer and as i got comments from this forum , I got positive assessment.
> Thanks a lot Mohit and Amit and others for your help .
> 
> Waiting for my IELTS results and then have to lodge EOI.


Hi Vishnu, I am also a tester and wanted to apply for software engineer, could you please help me with roles and responsibilities for automation. Thanks, Shoaib


----------



## 72shoaib (Apr 16, 2016)

aamir321 said:


> Hi Vishnu,
> 
> Can you please share the roles and responsibilities that you mentioned for assessment. I am also test automation engineer and plan to apply for 261313. Any help will be hugely appreciated.


Hi amir, Can u please share roles and responsibilities, I am a tester and wanted to go for 189 with software engineer. It would be of great help to me. thanks, shoeb.


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

*will i have 10 or 15 points from ACS*

Hi,

I have Electronics and Telecom degree passed in 2003 .

Have experinence from 2004 to 2016 till now .

I leanrned from fourm member sthat E&TC was cosidered ICT major and they deduct 4 years .

So looking at this deduction will i score 10 or 18 points ?

As per ACS site 8+ motre work exp give 15 points .

if they deduct - 4 years that means my exp from 2004/5/6/7 will not be counted and only from 2008 to 2016 should be considered which is 8 years + should i should get 15 points idelaly as per my calculation

AM i correct here ?

Please any any who is well worse here can give me their expert advise , i am on verge of getting 60 points if i obtain 15 here .

Also , will ACS recommend me to another CSOL Skill if they find it not suitable as software engineering in their report ?

Regards


----------



## aussie_dreams (Apr 3, 2016)

anthriksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Electronics and Telecom degree passed in 2003 .
> 
> ...


Your understanding seems to be correct, if you are still getting 8+ years of work experience despite 4 years deduction then you get 15 points.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

